# Gold Lowrider Wire Wheels Keychains



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

If anyone is interested you can get them on Zazzle Discounts for bulk purchases.
http://www.zazzle.com/lowrider_gold_wire_wheels_keychain-146811742282582733










Thanks!


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Is that just a sticker printed of the wheel ??? More info on it so in zazzle theres not much of info only the price if is just a print sticker think em prices they show are high !!!


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

To be honest I'm not sure how they make them. I'll try and find out. Thanks for inquiring.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Sound cool I like em wll like to get one but wans make sure how n what are made of !!! let me know thanks


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks! I only asked about their "basic keychain" but they also have a "premium keychain" that I didn't inquire about. Please let me know if you would like information about their "premium keychain" and I'll get the info for you.

Their response about the basic keychain is this:

"The images are printed onto 8.5 x 11 sheets of paper. 
Printed images are stacked, stapled and cut. 
Operator adds backing and Mylar (plastic encasing) to the product."


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

kilwar said:


> Thanks! I only asked about their "basic keychain" but they also have a "premium keychain" that I didn't inquire about. Please let me know if you would like information about their "premium keychain" and I'll get the info for you.
> 
> Their response about the basic keychain is this:
> 
> ...


Yea ask. Em about em premium wats the difference?!!


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry for the delay. They didn't elaborate much about the premium keychains other than saying "Yes our premium keychains use the same manufacturing method as the regular keychains." It looks like the only difference might be the premium keychains have a metal ring around the image and the basic keychains don't have any ring around the image. Sorry I don't have more info than that. If you have any other questions please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info !!!! The premium wud be good but for Been just a keychain with a sticker b metal around it I think the prise for it is way to much over $50 I'm just sayn but thanks !!!


----------



## Jezuez (May 21, 2015)

Wowza $50 for a sticker? Man you can but them model car spokes.. wheels and make em into a key chain. . Just sayin


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

^^^


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Lol I thought it was a model car spoke that would be better


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

make a mold of the model car one and cast it in metal


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Jezuez said:


> Wowza $50 for a sticker? Man you can but them model car spokes.. wheels and make em into a key chain. . Just sayin


Hell yea that's to much money for just a sticker !!! Though it was Gona be like em model cars spoke wheels !!!!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------

